# Baby Blues



## Chasity09

I don't know where to even start...I've wanted to be a mother for as long as I can remember, my occupation is working with children (special needs, behavioral problems, therapys) it is an amazing job but makes me want one of my own seeing how some are neglected and not cared for breaks my heart, but where I'm from all these ppl want is money they can draw checks so they dont care if they are cared for or not..I'm sorry i'm rambling My husband and I have tried and tried for 3 years i've taken medicine and done blood test and they have no idea why I haven't gotten pregnant we want a family so bad but we have no idea where to go from here! Looked into adoption but have been let down many times, foster care but we move around, if you have any advice or know what im going through please help! Thanks for listening to my rant :)


----------

